# Microcomputer rice cooker, durable or not?



## kenny1999 (Aug 29, 2019)

Not exactly the same model as the picture, but I found something similar by Panasonic too, I forget the model number, but there was a word printed "Microcomputer"

Is this kind of rice cooker durable or bad ?


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 31, 2019)

I found a unknown brand rice cook at low price but the advantage is they are using stainless steel instead. Is it always safer to use stainless steel inner bowl compared to any other materials?


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 31, 2019)

If you are concerned about nonstick than yes, stainless is the way to go.  As for the word microcomputer, I think all of the sophisticated rice cookers have this technology, some call it fuzzy logic.


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 31, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> If you are concerned about nonstick than yes, stainless is the way to go.  As for the word microcomputer, I think all of the sophisticated rice cookers have this technology, some call it fuzzy logic.



Could it fail in one or two years? Is it likely? 
My old rice cook was used 20+ years no problem at all but the nonstick pot 
is badly scratched....I am worried about "Microcomputer" is easy to fail shortly


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2019)

Could it fail in one or two years?  *Possible*

Is it likely?   *Very unlikely*

I am worried about "Microcomputer" is easy to fail shortly.   *Just a marketing term*  Everything around you is "microcomputerized"....not worth losing sleep over it.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 31, 2019)

My first rice cooker was a cheapie, no microcomputer. It worked but it’s not as good as my Zojirishi rice cooker which makes perfect rice every time.  It also tells you when it will be ready in terms of time remaining.


----------



## kenny1999 (Sep 2, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> My first rice cooker was a cheapie, no microcomputer. It worked but it’s not as good as my Zojirishi rice cooker which makes perfect rice every time.  It also tells you when it will be ready in terms of time remaining.



Hi. I see Zojirishi here and I have a good impression of this brand.
Is your Zojirishi microcomputer or non-microcomputer?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 2, 2019)

Zojirishi is definitely microcomputer, or _Fuzzy Logic_, as you'll see on their cookers (I think that they are the ones that started that term, but I wouldn't swear to it).  If you haven't looked at them in the "catalogs", the prices may shock you.  They have all sorts of cooking modes, but if you aren't cooking all those things, you might just want a simple model.

Something that I remembered while you were talking about looking for brands without NS inserts - back in the early 90s, a friend had gotten married, and early on, I noticed that they had a VERY OLD rice cooker (his wife is half Japanese, so cooked rice frequently), with an insert that was not NS, and the rice stuck in it every time, needing soaked, to clean out.  The insert was scratched terribly, through the years, which is probably what made it stick so badly.  Knowing this, I make sure that I treat my IP as if it has NS, even though it is SS, and use only wood, plastic, silicone, and other implements I use in NS.  Highly polished SS is somewhat non-stick, but it scratches up quickly, with metal implements.  

Rice only sticks a little in that SS insert when left for a long time, after finished cooking, which I rarely do.  Like other cookers, it goes into a "keep warm mode", which I'm sure that your old rice cooker has.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2019)

A non-stick coating should not be a concern because the chemical called perfluorooctanoic acid (PFOA) that is suspected of causing cancer is no longer used. As long as what you buy is newer than 2013, there's nothing to worry about.

Computer technology is pretty common in small and large appliances these days. My microwave detects how many potatoes I put in it and uses fuzzy logic to determine how long to cook them. Go ahead and buy a new rice cooker and don't worry about it. 

Or, do like I do and cook rice in the microwave or a stainless steel pot. For plain white rice, in the microwave, I cook it for 7 minutes, then stir, then 8 more minutes. Perfect every time. For rice pilaf and other types of rice, I cook it on the stovetop for 15 minutes, then check and see how it's doing. It usually needs a few more minutes.


----------



## kenny1999 (Sep 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> A non-stick coating should not be a concern because the chemical called perfluorooctanoic acid (PFOA) that is suspected of causing cancer is no longer used. As long as what you buy is newer than 2013, there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Computer technology is pretty common in small and large appliances these days. My microwave detects how many potatoes I put in it and uses fuzzy logic to determine how long to cook them. Go ahead and buy a new rice cooker and don't worry about it.
> 
> Or, do like I do and cook rice in the microwave or a stainless steel pot. For plain white rice, in the microwave, I cook it for 7 minutes, then stir, then 8 more minutes. Perfect every time. For rice pilaf and other types of rice, I cook it on the stovetop for 15 minutes, then check and see how it's doing. It usually needs a few more minutes.



Can I say that those long saying about nonstick coating and cancer is no longer valid and now just something kept saying but not valid today???


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Can I say that those long saying about nonstick coating and cancer is no longer valid and now just something kept saying but not valid today???


Can you please rephrase that? I don't understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## kenny1999 (Sep 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Can you please rephrase that? I don't understand what you're trying to say.



why people  and salesperson keeps talking about nonstick and cancer? just a solved legend?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes. Lots of people have a hard time incorporating new information and keep repeating outdated or untrue things.


----------



## kenny1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes. Lots of people have a hard time incorporating new information and keep repeating outdated or untrue things.



Do you know if the material is well banned worldwide? Becuase I am from Asia.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Do you know if the material is well banned worldwide? Becuase I am from Asia.


No, sorry, I don't. You would have to check your local laws for information on that.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 4, 2019)

Kenny,  That compound that is carcinogenic - PFOA - is something that used to be used in the production of PTFE, which is the actual non-stick coating.  There were minute traces of it left in the coating, in some cases, which is why they stopped using it, at least when making cookware (they still use PTFE in many other things).  So you don't have to worry about that in NS coatings any longer.  And the other danger of NS coatings - vaporizing at high temps - occurs at temperatures much higher than you will ever find in a rice cooker, or even a stovetop pan, unless you set it over high heat, and forget that you put it there!  As for them being safe here, but not where you are, there may be a rice cooker made in the USA, but every one I saw was from your area!  China, Taiwan, and Japan are three places of manufacture that I saw.


----------

